# Recent midwife appointment



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

I saw my midwife yesterday, I am now just over 18 weeks pregnant. She listened to the baby's heartbeat and noted in my medical notes, 'FHHR' ( I think ) and also that she could detect an 'occasional flutter'. What does FHHR stand for and is it normal to have an 'occasional flutter'?

Thank you in anticipation,
Mads xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

FHHR is fetal heart heard and regular and the fluttering means that she could hear the baby moving past the sonic aid that she was holding against you. All of that is perfectly normal

Take care x


----------

